# Londinium - Can't seem to make contact with them



## qwertyuiop7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking to speak to someone about a new machine and hopefully have a demo of some sort

Tried ringing them every day last week (2-3 times a day) and again this morning, it just rings out and goes through to a generic BT style "please leave a message" answer phone. No "This is Londinium Espresso, sorry we can't take your call etc"

So I called in at the address listed on the website (Unit 7 Birch Road East Birmingham B6 7DA) as I was passing by this afternoon, hoping to speak to someone and have a look at the machines, but it doesn't appear to be there !!! there isn't even a unit 7 on the trading estate, (well not one I could find after 3 laps) plenty of tyre fitters, car repairers, upholsterers and even sun blind shop but no coffee machine makers ??

I asked a number of people in other units on the trading estate and no one had heard of them

what's going on??

Phil


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's strange... As Reiss relocated to New Zealand last year!

Have you tried contacting them via email or via the website? He even

Pops in here every now and again so you might get lucky.

There are plenty of owners around the place who would be happy to demo, I know I would...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Use Skype .. ( check londinium website ) As said he is in New Zealand now so take allowances for time difference . Plenty of l1 owners here here - where are you based - someone may offer to entertain you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Try contacting @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## qwertyuiop7 (Sep 21, 2015)

MarkyP said:


> That's strange... As Reiss relocated to New Zealand last year!/QUOTE]
> 
> Does this mean the machines are not built in the Uk any more ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

No they are built in the uk, just the company 'operates' out of New Zealand.

There may be a willing owner close by willing to help.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe Foundry are the only people who offer both demo and sales of them in the UK - you can buy direct from Londinium but getting a demo will require a trip to New Zealand.

Where are you based?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I always assumed the Birmingham address was Fracino's, who physically build the machines.

Londinium were based in London but relocated to New Zealand. Skype and Facetime are the suggested contact methods, but Reiss has always replied to any emails I've sent him so maybe something is getting mixed up somewhere? Might be worth registering on the Londinium forum to get his attention there.

As stated Foundry sell the machines in the UK and I believe have demo machines. They are also active on the forum, so shoot them an email or a PM.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

So, who does their roasting?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

GlennV said:


> So, who does their roasting?


Reiss. I had some over xmas and they came from NZ

All the machines are made by Fracino in Birmigham. They can help if you call them. It's were I picked my machine up from

However Reiss will respond very quickly via the Londinium forum


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hi phil

as MrBoots says, i moved back to New Zealand with my family in May 2014

you may find it easier to email than call, or you could call me now for example or early in your morning

machines are still made in Birmingham just as before and we are still operate with the same limited company registered in England & Wales

i moved my roasting equipment back to New Zealand and i continue to roast here, just as before

we have machines dotted across 40 countries and we support them all

i am confident that we can arrange a demonstration for you

kind regards

reiss.


----------

